# Tarpon on fly guide rec



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Captain Ethan Kiburz
Tampa Bay Native Fishing Charters
http://www.captainethankiburz.com/
https://www.facebook.com/tampabaynative
https://www.instagram.com/kiburze/


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Captain Shawn McCole will put you on fish in the St. Pete / Tampa area. Great Guy, Great Attitude!

https://www.facebook.com/Bill-Jacksons-Fly-Shop-480117202159948/


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ethan is a great guy i would recommend him.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, Ted on here kindly offered to help me out. Ill keep them in mind though! I know a few other buddies looking to get out and I'll tell them about those guys


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Snookdaddy said:


> Captain Shawn McCole will put you on fish in the St. Pete / Tampa area. Great Guy, Great Attitude!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bill-Jacksons-Fly-Shop-480117202159948/


Snookdaddy, great guy great attitude is an understatement. I recently met Captain Shawn on the water. Never met him before, knew him all of 5 minutes and had this guy rooting for me, snapping pics while I fought a big jack on a 8wt fly rod. Gave me a free tarpon fly, answered a million questions, etc. Stand up guy with a killer skiff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Snookdaddy, great guy great attitude is an understatement. I recently met Captain Shawn on the water. Never met him before, knew him all of 5 minutes and had this guy rooting for me, snapping pics while I fought a big jack on a 8wt fly rod. Gave me a free tarpon fly, answered a million questions, etc. Stand up guy with a killer skiff.


Come on big Joe, post that nice jack up on the board!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I haven't fished with Ethan 
yet but when Shawn isn't available he's my first call. Shawn was an awesome guide for me last year, putting me in my first strings of tarpon and talking me to my first eat on fly. Booked him for three days this year so far. Talked with Ethan a bit and wouldn't hesitate to book him either. Can't go wrong with those guys imo.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Book Capt. Shawn McCole early as I hear he's filling up quickly this season.. eight six three 608-3758

Ethan K. is a great guy in Tampa too.

Capt. Colby Hane is very, very good down in the Bradenton, Sarasota area.

Capt. Tommy Locke in Boca Grande is awesome too!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ethan's buddy Capt. Mike Cole is a good dude, too. They both are. I've fished with Mike a few times, mostly for Redfish, but he's a good dude that knows Tampa Bay. I haven't spoken to him in a about a year, but he's a hell of a fly fisherman, and stand up guide.


----------

